# Fischarten vor Alcudia-Mallorca



## DayWalk3r (7. September 2009)

Hallo,

Wie schon im Titel erwähnt war ich in Alcudia-Mallorca und da gab es Schwärme von Fischen nahe der Küste.Ich würde euch gerne mehr Informationen geben jedoch kann ich euch nichts über die Äusserlichkeiten sagen. Vielleicht gibt es ja jemanden der mir helfen kann 

schon mal Danke :m


----------



## floxfisch (15. September 2009)

*AW: Fischarten vor Alcudia-Mallorca*

Vermutung liegt nahe, dass es sich um Meeräschen gehandelt hat, die treten da recht häufig in größeren Schwärmen auf. Speziell in Küstennähe und in Häfen. Wird von den Seglern auch Kackfisch genannt, da sie gerne auch mal das fressen was man durch den Lokus nach draussen gepumpt hat.
In den Häfen fressen sie gerne die Algen von den Rümpfen, sind also ob der Schadstoffe eher nicht zum Verzehr geeignet. 

Gruß
floxfisch


----------

